# Near field Monitors?



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

what makes a near field monitor?

I originally built some speakers for my PC setup, and found they sounded best in the lounge due to the distance I was sitting from them at.

is there particular speaker specs? designs? that would be best suited for this? or can I achieve a similar result using time alignment and standard HT speakers?


----------



## jp_over (Dec 21, 2011)

s4turn said:


> what makes a near field monitor?
> 
> I originally built some speakers for my PC setup, and found they sounded best in the lounge due to the distance I was sitting from them at.
> 
> is there particular speaker specs? designs? that would be best suited for this? or can I achieve a similar result using time alignment and standard HT speakers?


Not sure on the design, but here's some info for you:

Glossary: Near Field | Sweetwater.com

Perhaps looking at some of the market offerings would give you a good place to start:

Alesis M1 Active 520 | Sweetwater.com


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

cheers for the links.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

lots out there for sure


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

It's not clear from your original post if you're looking for a desktop system or more a near field setup for your room.

If for the desktop, the best I've personally heard is the Magnepan Mini System. It was mind-blowingly good, but not appropriate for more than desktop application, I'd guess. They even have an in home trial!

Magneplanar Mini Maggie


For a monitor system, I really like the JBL 4300 series. These could easily be used in a small to medium sized room, provided the spaced properly from the rear wall.

JBL :: Product Family


----------



## The A Train (Jun 26, 2007)

You can adjust your baffle step compensation circuit to help out with your distance issues


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

I actually have some bookshelf speakers built for my PC, they are troels ellam XT's however they sound much better in my lounge.

I was just wondering what I could do to get them sounding as good in the PC room. or what ir required if I was to build some more speakers for the PC room.

Currntly running mission m31 speakers which seem to do the job though for the PC 


those mini maggie's look amazing! bit out of my budget though


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Build some ?

Speaker Kits - Build Your Own Speakers With These Easy To Assemble Speaker Kits From Parts Express


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

I did 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-home-pro-audio/123849-troels-ellam-xt-speakers.html


however as per my original reply, these sounded much better in the lounge setup


----------



## jp_over (Dec 21, 2011)

Man - those are nice!


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nearfield have low/no BSC to boost low end and are often sealed.


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't know how you feel about active but some of these are pretty good bang for the buck. Swan 

Adam Audio is what we use for all our shop listening/testing, Pro Audio Products | ADAM Audio GmbH Adam also has some multimedia stuff that is active as well.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I used to run a pair of Alesis M1 active nearfield monitors then some Roland DS90s which I still have sitting in a closet lol....wanted something smaller but they were both fun setups for computer speakers...


----------

